# Push Up Program



## jordan_o (10 Jul 2004)

I know there were several topics on this before, but I came accross this on another forum and thought I should post it here, just in case someone new comes along with the same problem I used to have.

Keep in mind, for it to work you have to follow it exactly, the first time I tried it, I cheated and skipped a few sets and in the end it didn't work at all for me, But I'm trying it now and will post my results in a couple of weeks.

Week #1

Monday  (test yourself)  40% 60 minutes
Tuesday                       50% 30 minutes
Wednesday                  70% 45 minutes
Thursday                      40% 60 minutes
Friday                           80% 60 minutes
Saturday                       55% 90 minutes
Sunday                         20% 90 minutes

Week #2

Monday (Test yourself)   90% 120 minutes                        
Tuesday                       55% 20 minutes
Wednesday                   20% 10 minutes
Thursday                      65% 90 minutes
Friday                           75% 60 minutes
Saturday                       30% 90 minutes
Sunday                         15% 120 minutes

Week#3 Test your results.

So yea if you can't understand what I was trying to say, on Monday you test yourself to get your max. You can do just straight until your tired or you can go for 2 minutes with rest and make it harder for yourself during the week. Remember to test yourself the next monday and take the week 2 percentages from that new test, not the old one. If you don't do that, you won't see that much of an improvement. This also takes a lot of time to do, as you can see some of it is every hour, and some every 10 minutes, but if you want to improve quickly, you have to work harder than normal. You also have to do this from when you wake up until you go to bed. I tried it, but due to being at school and work for pretty much 8 hours a day, I couldn 't follow it exactly, and I saw no improvement, but now that it's summer, I'm going to try again and in two weeks I'll post if this works well or not.

I wasn't sure if this was posted here before, I tried a search but couldn't find anything in the other push up threads, so I thought I would stick this here to help out anyone else that is having problems. Ok well post your thoughts and whatnot. Have a good day.

Jordan_


----------



## brihard (11 Jul 2004)

LOL. Strikes me as absurdly complicated.

HEre's a betetr example of a pushup program.

Wake up, roll out of bed. = Do as many as you can.
Before getting in shower. = Do as many as you can.
After getting out of shower. = Do as many as you can.
Before a mean. = Do as many as you can.
Before going to bed. = Do as many as you can.
Whenever else you think about it. = Do as many as you can.

Simple as that. AS often and as many as possible. Don't hurt yourself- if that next pushup is gonna kill you, stop, but just go at it over and over and over again. It works great. This came reccommended to me by several senior NCOs during my BMQ.


----------



## jordan_o (11 Jul 2004)

Yea yours is probably better, coming from the guys with experience. I guess I'll give yours a shot, since it sounds less complicated   I was only trying to help by posting it tho. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Scott (11 Jul 2004)

When I showed up for my QL2 there was no such thing as 70, 80 or 90 %. Instead there was an ex Airborne Sergeant standing over me screaming that I was a weak pansy and that I should leave if I couldn't continue.

Brihard, your program strikes me as one with more chances of success. Try the "Airborne rest position" if you get tired of pushups, do that enough and you will want to be cranking off more pushups. Airborne rest position is up on your tip toes and fingertips in a hunched pushup position, it f*****g hurts. Thanks to Sgt Mike Gauthier for the excellent training though.

Cheers!


----------



## commando_wolf63 (12 Jul 2004)

Tired of being a slack and Idle civvi I've decided it's time i get my butt back in shape. I started off doing my push ups when I reached my starting goal I made myself do five more my arms hurt feeling as though they were made of rubber but each day I add  to my goal and sometimes add five or ten extra. Since Feb i have lost 20 lbs and I have more energy. Now that I have the green light from the Dr (I had to have serious abdominal surgery) My next goal is toning those flabby abs. Since I have no PERI standing over me yelling at me I'm doing this on my own motivation.


----------



## PARAMEDIC (22 Jul 2004)

hey scott...dont wanna sound condescending just curious to know after how many pushups when u were struggling ..did the seargent start calling u a pansy ;D just curious man dont take it the wrong way.. coz i can only do about thirty five start struggling from 34..34..35...35...3..3..36 uuuuughhh... so am I pansy material ..just want to know so i can step up the limit
thx..no offence ...also what the max # of pushups they make u do for discipline or req PT. just want to know so i can train to do 10 more


----------



## Scott (22 Jul 2004)

Paramedic, I think I used to start to cavitate after about 45, I believe to this day that Sgt was never angry with me, he just wanted me to push as hard as I possibly could, squeeze every rep out that I could. I don't believe in a min or max, just complete output, if you give everything that you have then they can not ask anymore.

For discipline and PT they gave us any number of pushups. I used to have to do 10 for every minute it takes to smoke a cigarette, the average, according to the staff, was four minutes. Forty pushups for every cigarette I smoked. On Fridays they'd switch it around, we'd have to find a non-smoker to do our pushups for us, then we could have a smoke. There was never any formula except for the cigarette thing, sorry.


----------



## dr.no (22 Jul 2004)

hmmm.. All of these pushup ideas sound great! Does anybody have any good programs for running? I am asking this because I am not a running person and need to be able to run by the time I start BMQs.


----------



## PARAMEDIC (22 Jul 2004)

hey dr.no this works for me.....run till u drop then the next day try to beat that...so on and so on...

 ;D i started at 50meters now iam at 6.3km and still pushing...from what i've learnt by running is that if u set a premapped course it gets harder everytime to do it..at least for me 
and if u set a preset ??? i need sleep but anyways u get the point ...if u already set a distance ..say like 3km and run that everyday its harder to break and go farther...you tend to set up a mental mindblock till 3km
BTW my daily routine is 3km each way but i only count the first trip..not the trip back helps motivate me and i do that 2ice a day morning and evening....hope it helps...
 cheers

mr.martin we need a bigger pointy stichk


----------



## Scott (22 Jul 2004)

I had a fellow recruit tell me that if you put your arms in the air then clasp your hands behind your head and take several deep breaths, hold them for as long as it is comfortable, exhale and repeat a few times, that it would make it a bit easier on your lungs when you start running. I tried it and it seemed to work for me, I could go a bit longer before my chest started to burn. Wether this works for others or not I do not know, it did work for the two of us. Hope this helps!!


----------



## jordan_o (22 Jul 2004)

I would have to agree with the person above. I took the nike running program, the beginner one, to get me to 5K in two months. Followed it, and it didn't work. So I have found that doing what was said above, to keep runnning every day and do better, works better. Don't follow a training program as they aren't written specifically for you and everyone is different.


----------



## Joe_McSweeney (23 Jul 2004)

Well, I don't know how helpful this will be considering the advice above, however this is what I do....

BTW, I have yet to focus on running......... .... ... ....

I do 3 sets of as many push ups as I can, here is an example;

1st set- 35 (MAX you can do, we're talking falling down, break your jaw no more)
60 second rest
2nd set- what you did in the 1st + 1 (I do tricept pushups looking up, not that it is important but if there was mud I'd bury myself in it and then push...)
60second rest
3rd set - what you did in the 1st +2 (when you can do this it is time to add 3 to your 1st set.)


----------

